# Tolkien wasn't far off!



## Beorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Check out this: Bone of Hobbit-like species uncovered

Maybe he really was just a translator!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 12, 2005)

Beorn said:


> Check out this: Bone of Hobbit-like species uncovered
> 
> Maybe he really was just a translator!



Man, in his arrogance, so often thinks he knows all there is to know...until something else comes along. Then he says — I KNEW THAT! 

Barley


----------

